# Does HR24 allow separate room viewing without a receiver?



## rhenschel (May 22, 2010)

I apologize in advance because this question is probably pretty simple, but I've looked around a little and didn't really find my answer.

I currently have Dish Network with the 722 HD-DVR. Using the two tuners in the 722, I have two televisions using it (the 2nd in another room connected via RG6 and a UHF remote). I have a third television controlled with a non-DVR HD receiver.

I'm probably going to switch to Direct TV but I'm wondering if I can do the same thing with the HR24/H24 and MRV? I get the impression that MRV allows for a receiver (i.e. H24) to access the recordings made on the HR24. That would be a bonus for me. But does the HR24 allow another television to be controlled using the built-in secondary tuner in another room?

I'm basically trying to save the expense of getting a another receiver. Right now, Direct TV is basically giving a free HD DVR and a free HD receiver for new customers, but if I need a another receiver, I believe that will cost me some money (unless I go with a standard SD receiver).

So can I control two different televisions with the HR24?

Thanks in advance.

Rich


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, DirecTV does not make dual output DVRs or receivers. That is unique to Dish Network.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The DirecTv DVRs will output to multiple TVs, however, they do not allow you to tune those TVs to different channels, all will display the same channel. To do what you want, you would need two DVRs and one receiver.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can connect the DVR to another display via a run of HDMI (or other) though. All the outputs are active.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

on the bright side a second reciever is only $5/mo and won't tie up tuners in your DVR..


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

The short answer is no, the HR24 can not broadcast to another tv like the 722 BUT all the outputs are live on the back of all receivers so you could string a component bought on monoprice to that other tv. Then just use the remotes in RF (uhf) mode. The HR24 to H24 will talk to each other through MRV. 

Personally, I would pull the trigger on the extra receiver and get MRV to that one to, or go with what I said above and string a line to the other tv


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a HR21 in my office on a 26" SDTV and run a 15' HDMI cable to a 24" 720P set in the bedroom. I got an extra remote and set it up for RF. It works great.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rhenschel said:


> I apologize in advance because this question is probably pretty simple, but I've looked around a little and didn't really find my answer.
> 
> I currently have Dish Network with the 722 HD-DVR. Using the two tuners in the 722, I have two televisions using it (the 2nd in another room connected via RG6 and a UHF remote). I have a third television controlled with a non-DVR HD receiver.
> 
> ...


DO you need to be able to watch different channels on all three tvs at the same time?

If not, then as other have mentioned, you can just run a second set of outputs to one of your tv's....


----------



## rhenschel (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, that helps a lot!

I guess I have a couple options. If I want to get by without the extra receiver (or DVR), I'd probably have to change things around. Currently the television in the kitchen is sharing the 722 with the theater room, so there are times when my wife wants to watch something different than what's in the theater room. But I could probably share the HR24 output between the theater room and bedroom since we are usually in one or the other. 

I'd need to research how to distribute the HR24's output. Look's like it displays component and HDMI....but my whole-house wiring has Cat 5e and RG-6 going to every room, and it wouldn't be practical to run a separate wire. Is there any easy way to convert either of those to go over RG-6 or Cat 5e?

Or to keep things simple, I guess I should just get another receiver. I was originally thinking get a free SD receiver, but from what I can tell, none of those support MRV. So I might have to spring the $99 for the HD receiver. Or maybe better yet, I found in another post that the HR24 is available on overstock.com for $155. Maybe that's the best idea...

Also, any tips on maximizing my chances of getting HR24/H24 when I sign up as a new customer? Should I just wait a little longer? I think the current promotion they have in place ends 7/15.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Tivo...Besides speed are there any other advantages Tivo has over the HR series?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Tivo...Besides speed are there any other advantages Tivo has over the HR series?


 ?????????????????????


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Back to the topic. The HR24 does put out it's signal through the HDMI and Component outputs at the same time, so with the RF remote that it comes with, you can change channels (same on both outputs) from a different room (within RF range) at the same time.

I do this exact setup in our motorhome, and the remote works perfectly about 30 feet away from the receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

barryb said:


> Back to the topic. The HR24 does put out it's signal through the HDMI and Component outputs at the same time, so with the RF remote that it comes with, you can change channels (same on both outputs) from a different room (within RF range) at the same time.
> 
> I do this exact setup in our motorhome, and the remote works perfectly about 30 feet away from the receiver.


You may be one of the few to have MRV in a motorhome. :eek2: :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

rhenschel said:


> Thanks guys, that helps a lot!
> 
> I guess I have a couple options. If I want to get by without the extra receiver (or DVR), I'd probably have to change things around. Currently the television in the kitchen is sharing the 722 with the theater room, so there are times when my wife wants to watch something different than what's in the theater room. But I could probably share the HR24 output between the theater room and bedroom since we are usually in one or the other.
> 
> ...


There are ways to use your existing wiring, but it would be a lot more expensive than the HR24 for $155. That's your best bet


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

rhenschel said:


> Thanks guys, that helps a lot!
> 
> I guess I have a couple options. If I want to get by without the extra receiver (or DVR), I'd probably have to change things around. Currently the television in the kitchen is sharing the 722 with the theater room, so there are times when my wife wants to watch something different than what's in the theater room. But I could probably share the HR24 output between the theater room and bedroom since we are usually in one or the other.
> 
> ...


This is admittedly second hand information but several acquaintances have gotten an additional HD receiver for free as a part of a 'conversion' from Dish or cable in my area (not an extra DVR). You might want to negotiate a bit harder as a 'key selling point' of making the conversion. FYI. Don't know the probability of getting all 24's however (relatively small data sample) but many new install's with SWiM/DECA seem to be getting them (YMMV).


----------



## rhenschel (May 22, 2010)

Thanks again guys for all your help.

I'm probably going to go ahead with two HR24's and one H24....I'll either get the 2nd HR24 from DirectTV or someplace like overstock.com.

I'll probably wait a month or two. Looks like I have 5 months left on my Dish contract and they will charge me $10 a month for each remaining month. I tried to get DirectTV to help me with that cancellation fee, but they said they couldn't.

Since it looks like the current promotions go until 7/15, I'll sit tight for a bit.

Thanks again.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dlvh said:


> Ok...I need a questioned answered here...Does the HR24 need a DECA & SWM system to run MRV? I currently have a HR21 & HR23 using my own home network thru my ethernet connection. It is Unsupported of course, but works just fine. Can I add the HR24 to this configuration without DECA & SWM from the DirecTV installer who is own his way to install a HR24...if he can find one.


Use BBCs on non SWiM systems and connect ethernet to disable the DECA.
"Works".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BBCs are not used in a SWiM/DECA system.

The HR24 does not require SWiM/DECA to do MRV any more than any other H series device, but if you order Whole Home viewing through DIRECTV, they will convert your system to SWiM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dlvh said:


> OK VOS..IF the DirecTV installer finds me a HR24, I should tell him to hook me up with 2 BBC's (like I have on the back of my HR21) and connect my home network the same way I already have...using my ethernet wiring...that is what you are stating, correct? But I need the 2 BBC's to correct/diseable the DECA built in system?


"Kind of"
You need the BBCs to get the HD channels [not anything to do with DECA]
You need to connect ethernet to disable the internal DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> BBCs are not used in a SWiM/DECA system.
> 
> The HR24 does not require SWiM/DECA to do MRV any more than any other H series device, but if you order Whole Home viewing through DIRECTV, they will convert your system to SWiM.


and again we have a nonsense posting derailing the question being asked. :nono:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

rhenschel said:


> Thanks again guys for all your help.
> 
> I'm probably going to go ahead with two HR24's and one H24....I'll either get the 2nd HR24 from DirectTV or someplace like overstock.com.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have all your ducks in a row Rich. You are coming into a great time with DirecTV, and if you have any further questions you know where to come.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> and again we have a nonsense posting derailing the question being asked. :nono:


Are either one or both of the statements that I made incorrect?

The nonsense is that nearly 50% of the recent post activity for the last few days on DBSTalk.com seems to be different threads discussing implementation of "Whole-Home DVR service" from DIRECTV. Apparently the answers offered thus far have not been getting the job done.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, enough. Please get back to topic or this thread will be closed. If you feel you have nothing to add to the topic, please do not post.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> Are either one or both of the statements that I made incorrect?


Yes.

Stick to services you subscribe to. As usual, your information is just "right enough" to get people confused.


----------



## dlvh (Dec 15, 2006)

harsh said:


> Are either one or both of the statements that I made incorrect?
> 
> The nonsense is that nearly 50% of the recent post activity for the last few days on DBSTalk.com seems to be different threads discussing implementation of "Whole-Home DVR service" from DIRECTV. Apparently the answers offered thus far have not been getting the job done.


I apologize for my previous posts, and have deleted them.


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

a long time ago like 5+ years DTV had the MRR (multi room receiver) that was basically like the dish network setup. you could run a second tv off of coax and use a mouse like device called a dongle connected in line to change the channel. the only bad thing was that the second TV had to be on the cable setting of the TV's antenna input. Techs had a hard time actually programming the TV and educating the customers to this effect, really it just worked on ch's 14-125. maybe if the OP wanted to do some hunting he could find one


----------

